# January Meeting Plant Requests



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate to be the one to start the meeting requests thread this time but I could really use some hornwort or other floating plants this time around. Have several tanks with livebearers that could use the cover for fry and going to try and set up some Walstad style little tanks and it's recommended to have it for them to absorb extra nutrients at the beginning of the cycle.
I'll bring extra snacks in exchange :slywink:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

No apology necessary!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I can bring hornwort. I also have baby yucatan mollies if you are interested.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I am wanting some red tiger lotus. I have the green with the red spots to trade if anyone is interested. I am also willing to pay for them.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks so much on the hornwort! I don't have a tank for mollies but bet someone will want them. I'm still trying to find some healthy fancy guppies, though 
I may have 3 of the 30" Coralife 6700k bulbs to give away, too, depending on what fixture I get this week.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll bring you red tiger pam. I got a massive overgrown tank and will be bringing it all with me.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I would be interested in the coralife 6700k bulbs if you bring them.



fishyspots said:


> Thanks so much on the hornwort! I don't have a tank for mollies but bet someone will want them. I'm still trying to find some healthy fancy guppies, though
> I may have 3 of the 30" Coralife 6700k bulbs to give away, too, depending on what fixture I get this week.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

digital_gods said:


> I'll bring you red tiger pam. I got a massive overgrown tank and will be bringing it all with me.


Thanks, that would be great!


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i will be bringing a few things with me but not as much hornwort as usual... i finally got my laceleaf and bartered with the hornwort and some macroalgae... but i will be bringing some mermaid weed and looking around to see what else i have... probably some frogbit and maybe some small amazon swords.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Time to trim my _Bacopa caroliniana_, so there will be some at the meeting.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dang, too bad I have to miss this meeting. It sounds like there is going to be some good stuffing going around.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm planing a massive trimming, so be ready!!!
Also, I'm looking for tiger shrimps and OBT.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll be bringing riccia, Ludwigia arcuata repens, limno guinea 'broad leaf,' clinopodium brownoi, and hopefully a few others.

I'm looking for various plant clippings to grow my emersed collection...

Any that would grow emersed that doesn't appear on the list would be ideal. A few plants in particular that I am looking for are:

Wanted:
Eleocharis parvula
Eleocharis belem
Eleocharis 'japan'
Special Crypts!!
Hemianthus callitrichoides (dwarf baby tears)
Tonina
Polygonum
Echinodorus
You name it and I will try it!

Here is the link to the setup journal that I have started:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...tml#post620915


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking for start over stuff. 

I'd like some rotala rotundifolia. 
nana petitie, and some low growing foreground plants.
even nana and java fern...


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't make the meeting but I have several stems of Rotala Macrandra and a very large amount of Cryptocoryne Wendtii that I just removed from 2 of my tanks. Don't know the variety of the Wendtii, but altogether, it is almost the size of a basketball and is a very dark reddish green leaf on the topside and bronze on the bottom side of the leaf. It is probably about 30 seperate plants. 

Anyway, they are free to club members if anyone wants to run out to Southwest Arlington to get them. PM me if interested.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Mike maybe Alex could stop by since he live in Arlington 
And pick them up.. Can't think who else is in your area.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

CrownMan said:


> I can't make the meeting but I have several stems of Rotala Macrandra and a very large amount of Cryptocoryne Wendtii that I just removed from 2 of my tanks. Don't know the variety of the Wendtii, but altogether, it is almost the size of a basketball and is a very dark reddish green leaf on the topside and bronze on the bottom side of the leaf. It is probably about 30 seperate plants.
> 
> Anyway, they are free to club members if anyone wants to run out to Southwest Arlington to get them. PM me if interested.


Sounds like C. wendtii bronze.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Drinda, that's what my wife thought they were. Have a great meeting tomorrow. Wish I could be there but I will be in Weatherford to see my daughter riding in a dressage and jumping competition.

Thanks Joey but I have a taker for all of the plants.


----------

